# Young new EA



## tantbrandon (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello brothers! I was recently initiated as an EA at the lugoff lodge #411. I am very excited about this undertaking. As a history major everything about masonry intrigues me. The rich history the customs the structure. It is all amazing. I am in the process of studying to return my first degree in the Ned week or two. I've gotten it all down, I've always had a great memory, now my coach and I are just working on delivery. It's kinda strange being only 23 years old though. I don't mind being with those older than me. I hope the wisdom runs off


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## tantbrandon (Jul 3, 2013)

Rubs off. Lol. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## solomon1979 (Jul 3, 2013)

It will as long as you listen and learn. Then you will learn more as you progress. Look back on this post when you are passed and you will see what I mean.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## tantbrandon (Jul 3, 2013)

I'll remember that. Thank you. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JTM (Jul 7, 2013)

As with everything, listen to and judge the advice and lessons you learn with prejudice.  All masons are people, I've learned.  None of us have put the entire story together.  Luckily, the degrees have been put together extremely well... it just takes us a while to learn from them 

My teacher was an amazing man that I'll never forget.  Even though I've moved years and miles beyond his teachings, I like to think that I've learned from his mistakes as well as what he's done correctly.  Yet, I find myself making tons of errors.  

It's the journey that is valuable, not the unattainable goal of perfection.

Please, keep us updated.


----------



## Bee Bessinger (Jul 7, 2013)

I was wanting to come that night when y'all went through but I had to work, maybe I will make it to the FC degree. I'm in Lucknow 212 over in Lee county. Congrats Brother! Sorry I missed it. 


Bee Bessinger


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 9, 2013)

Welcome to the Board and Craft, and good luck on your Masonic journey.


----------



## hunter_britton (Jul 19, 2013)

I was also just initiated as an EA in June at st. David's lodge #72. I'm 21 and a history major also, that's one of the many reasons I love masonry also. There's so much history to learn about. I go for my second on August 6. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Jamarr/G\ (Jul 19, 2013)

Your not along as far as age goes brother!  I'm a MM and I was raised at age 22 now I'm 23. 
County Line Lo.#68. Kenton Tennessee 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Colby K (Jul 22, 2013)

Congratulations brother.  I am a MM and only 30.  I am surprisingly the second oldest in the lodge.  I can say from other life experiences from both in the lodge and outside of Masonry that the knowledge and wisdom of others will definitely rub off on you if you are willing to receive it.  Good luck in your journey brother.


----------



## tantbrandon (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you everyone who took the time to offer me congratulations and wisdom. I really do take every word on this app seriously. I was passed to the degree of a fellow craft last week, just haven't had the time to come tell everyone here. I am working diligently towards my third degree with the help of a wonderful coach. I just have my obligation left to memorize and can't wait to be raised. Thank you again brothers for your service and wisdom. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## barofdeath (Jul 25, 2013)

Congratulations brother! I was raised to mm a few months back. I'm 36, and only 2 brothers are younger than me. It's good to see younger guys filling the ranks!

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## KnowledgeBorn (Jul 25, 2013)

Congrats !!      E.A is that 1st step,     I noticed someone talking about age, I can say that I have to be one of the youngest M.Ms in my lodge here in Canada,  I just turned 30 n was raised when I was 28yrs old.....     I'm not a Lewis but was quiet fortunate to have a "encounter" with a gentleman who turned out to become the best mentor I could possibly have.    Anyhow congratulations and keep on heading eastward towards that light!    
B.T.W does anyone know how I can get confirmed as a M.M on this forum??        Any help would be appreciated 
Thanks  


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jtmazz10 (Jul 25, 2013)

Congrats and welcome to the craft, from a brother in NYC!  


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## brother josh (Jul 25, 2013)

Congrats brother travel light you have much yet to learn 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Roy Vance (Jul 26, 2013)

KnowledgeBorn said:


> Congrats !! E.A is that 1st step, I noticed someone talking about age, I can say that I have to be one of the youngest M.Ms in my lodge here in Canada, I just turned 30 n was raised when I was 28yrs old..... I'm not a Lewis but was quiet fortunate to have a "encounter" with a gentleman who turned out to become the best mentor I could possibly have. Anyhow congratulations and keep on heading eastward towards that light!
> B.T.W does anyone know how I can get confirmed as a M.M on this forum?? Any help would be appreciated
> Thanks
> 
> ...



To change your status from non-mason to Master Mason, you must log into the website, go to your profile and edit. It cannot be done from the mobile application.


----------



## bro cue (Jul 26, 2013)

as a fellow young brother. learn all you can. but a wise one once said that he spent a lifetime attaining 32 more degrees, only to realize that he'd learned everything he needed in the 1st. /G\
Travel Light


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 10, 2013)

Welcome to this Site and Community!


----------

